# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Derek Branning

## Perdita

double post, sorry

----------


## Perdita

WATCH out, Walford, thereâs a new Branning on the block.

The dangerous and destructive Derek Branning storms into the Square this winter.

And it will come as a major shock for his younger brothers Jack and Max, played by Scott Maslen, 40, and Jake Wood, 39.

EastEnders bosses have cast movie star Jamie Foreman, 53, to play the evil newcomer who takes over the Branning clan.

Jamie, whose big-screen hits *include Layer Cake and Nil By Mouth, said: âI am hugely *excited to be joining such an iconic show.

âEastEnders is full of *fantastic actors so it is a role I couldnât refuse.

âThe Brannings are such a great family to be joining and I am extremely interested to see how Derek is going to fit in.â

Show boss Bryan Kirkwood added: âLoyal EastEnders viewers may know that the fearsome Derek Branning, eldest son of Jim, has been a shadowy *presence looming over the rest of the family for years.

âSo itâs a real coup to sign Jamie to play the biggest, baddest Branning. He has an incredible pedigree, having starred in some of the best British movies.â

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2011)

----------


## alan45

THE son of real-life East End gangster Freddie Foreman is joining EastEnders to be the soap’s worst-ever baddie.

Jamie Foreman, 52, will play Derek – the “biggest and baddest” Branning brother and elder sibling of Walford trio Max, Jack and Carol.

Derek – described as “destructive and dangerous” – will turn up this autumn with one aim, to become the king of Albert Square.

A show insider revealed: “He is going to cause a lot of disruption for his family.”

Jamie, who has starred in hits including Nil By Mouth, Layer Cake and Oliver Twist, is close friends with Barbara Windsor and Patsy Kensit.

His ex-wife is former *EastEnders star Carol Harrison, Tiffany Mitchell’s scheming mother Louise.

Last night Jamie said: “I am hugely excited to be joining such an iconic show. EastEnders is full of fantastic actors so it is a role I couldn’t refuse. The Brannings are a great family to be joining.”

What is the EE producers obsession with hiring relatives of gangsters

Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/

----------


## moonstorm

He was a very good "baddie" in Oliver Twist.

----------


## tammyy2j

He always plays villians we expect a war with Phil Mitchell so

----------


## Dutchgirl

The biggest, baddest Branning comes to Walford

"The fearsome Derek Branning, eldest son of Jim, has been a shadowy presence looming over the rest of the family for years..." - Bryan Kirkwood, EastEnders Executive Producer

"Out of all the Brannings, Derek is the one that most people fear. Although he can be charming he will be the one that can out alpha almost any man in Albert Square, maybe even Phil. He is going to cause a lot of disruption to his family" - An EastEnders Insider

Hmmm... sounds like Derek may not be blending in quietly to the Walford community... Jamie Foreman will play the new Branning bad boy.


On the casting, Bryan Kirkwood adds: "It's a real coup to sign Jamie Foreman to play the biggest, baddest Branning brother. Jamie has an incredible acting pedigree, having starred in some of the best British movies of recent times, and we can't wait for him to bring his unique talents to Walford."

On joining, Jamie said: "I am hugely excited to be joining such an iconic show. EastEnders is full of fantastic actors so it is a role I couldn't refuse. The Brannings are such a great family to be joining and I am extremely interested to see how Derek is going to fit in."

So are we! How will he rub up with the Square's bad boys? What will reigning-alpha Phil make of his competition in the hardman stakes? Will Michael attempt to scheme Derek into submission? Will his arrival tear the family apart or make them a force to be reckoned with?

We'll have to wait for his arrival this Winter to find out...

BBC Eastenders page.

Never knew the Brannings had an evil older brother.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Show boss Bryan Kirkwood added: “Loyal EastEnders viewers may know that the fearsome Derek Branning, eldest son of Jim, has been a shadowy *presence looming over the rest of the family for years.


I'd like to see some evidence of this, I've watched Eastenders since the first Branning, Carol, came into it in the 90s I have no recollection of him being mentioned before! Since he's the oldest I was thinking he might be a half-brother the others don't know about, but apparently not. And I bet none of them ever mention Suzy again.

----------

alan45 (26-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' fearsome returnee Derek Branning arrives back in Walford next week - and his domineering presence is immediately felt among his family and those who used to know him.

When Tanya's behaviour begins to spiral out of control next week, Max (Jake Wood) arrives back on Albert Square to find out what has gone wrong back at home. However, he doesn't return alone as he has older brother Derek in tow.

As Derek reacquaints himself with Max's family, it's clear that Tanya (Jo Joyner) isn't pleased to see him, while Rainie (Tanya Franks) also seems to be uncomfortable around him.

While Max takes some time to get to the bottom of the current chaos in the Branning clan, Derek heads out to meet Jack - but his plans change when he spots Pat Evans (Pam St Clement) on the Square.

Pat is visibly nervous to see Derek, who follows her into her house despite her making it clear that he's not welcome. Derek starts to bring up some of their past, but they're soon interrupted by Carol (Lindsey Coulson) - who is even less happy to see him and warns that he should stay out of her life.

After his frosty reception, whether Derek will be able to work his way back into the Branning fold remains to be seen.

The return of Max and Derek forms part of a special 'Branning Week' which launches on Monday and sees EastEnders air five nights in a row for one week only.

With Max back, it isn't long until the truth about Tanya's cancer is finally exposed to her loved ones - but the bombshells don't end there as she also reveals a secret that she has kept for many years.

Derek - now played by Jamie Foreman - previously appeared briefly on EastEnders in 1994 with Terence Beesley portraying the role.

When Foreman's casting was announced in August, executive producer Bryan Kirkwood said: "Loyal EastEnders viewers may know that the fearsome Derek Branning, eldest son of Jim, has been a shadowy presence looming over the rest of the family for years. So it's a real coup to sign Jamie Foreman to play the biggest, baddest Branning brother."

Meanwhile, an EastEnders insider commented: "Out of all the Brannings, Derek is the one that most people fear. Although he can be charming, he will be the one that can out-alpha almost any man in Albert Square - maybe even Phil. He is going to cause a lot of disruption to his family."

EastEnders' Branning Week begins on Monday 21 November at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

Dutchgirl (15-11-2011), JustJodi (16-11-2011), lizann (15-11-2011), tammyy2j (15-11-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> As Derek reacquaints himself with Max's family, it's clear that Tanya (Jo Joyner) isn't pleased to see him, while Rainie (Tanya Franks) also seems to be uncomfortable around him.
> 
> 
> 
> EastEnders' Branning Week begins on Monday 21 November at 8pm on BBC One.


Maybe he is Laurens dad?

----------


## lizann

My guess he could have raped or attempted to rape one of them in the past

----------


## tammyy2j

He will the next big serial killer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' new recruit Jamie Foreman has revealed details of what fans can expect from his fearsome character Derek Branning.

Derek makes a shock return to Walford for the first time in years in next week's episodes. He arrives alongside his younger brother Max (Jake Wood), who has been away from Albert Square for three months.

EastEnders viewers have not seen Derek on screen since 1996, when Terence Beesley portrayed the role for a short stint.

Discussing Derek's personality, Foreman told TV Choice: "There's always this little undercurrent of, 'This guy isn't who we want around for long', if you see what I mean. Derek's just come back from a 10-year prison sentence for armed robbery. He's a very complicated character, who could either be perceived as a bully or as someone who cares for his family very much."

He continued: "You never quite know where you are with Derek. He took over from Jim as the head of the family when he was 14, while Jim was down the betting shop. Derek was the one who brought the money in and saw his siblings off to school in the morning.

"He sees himself as the father figure and it's hard for him to shake that off, even though they're all grown up. There's a nice conflict there."

EastEnders insiders have previously teased that Derek "can out-alpha almost any man in Albert Square - maybe even Phil".

Derek's return scenes air on EastEnders late next week.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' new recruit Jamie Foreman has revealed that he will be "proud" to have the soap on his CV.

The actor was cast in the part of Derek Branning back in the summer and will start appearing on the show later this week.

Foreman is best known for his film career, having appeared in Layer Cake, Gangster No.1 and Sleepy Hollow among others.

Reflecting on his decision to join Albert Square, Foreman told Hot TV: "If I did a movie and it got 8 million viewers, it'd be a box office smash. This show gets it four nights a week and once on Sunday, there you go.

"Its pedigree speaks for itself and it's been going for a lot of years now, and it's going to go on for a lot of years. I'd be very proud to have that on my CV."

Asked what viewers can expect from Derek, he replied: "He's a habitual criminal. He's just come back from prison recently from doing a rather lumpy sentence of ten years for armed robbery."

He added: "He hasn't changed, he's always been the same."

EastEnders fans previously saw Derek on screen for a brief appearance in 1996, with actor Terence Beesley playing the role.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did he abuse or rape someone in the past?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' new recruit Jamie Foreman has revealed that he is trying to inject some of his own traits into his portrayal of Derek Branning.

The actor was cast as fearsome Derek earlier this year and his first scenes will air on tonight's episode of the soap.

Speaking on Daybreak this morning, Foreman hinted that he does not want the Brannings' eldest brother to be all bad.

"I have played a lot of those kind of characters before, but I try to bring something different to each one of them," he explained. "I think when you hit a show like this, you want to hit the floor running and you want to make him warm and make the audience take to him as quickly as possible. 

"So you keep him a little bit close to yourself. Not necessarily all the nasty things he does, but the mannerisms, the way he is, the way he moves, that kind of thing."

Foreman also said that he is fitting in well on the set of EastEnders.

"It's brilliant. I've walked onto the show with all these guys who are so fantastic. I've just slid in like I've been there all my life," he commented. "It's been fantastic fun. And it's a character who you can do anything you want with - I love those! It's very easy work."

Asked whether he will watch his first episode tonight, he replied: "They've got me in the last scene of the day at work today, so I don't know if I'm going to get home in time for it! But all the family are there watching it, so that'll be lovely."

EastEnders continues tonight at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders newcomer Jamie Foreman confessed his character Derek Branning is so nasty he makes him cringe.
The oldest Branning brother has just arrived in Albert Square after serving 10 years in prison for armed robbery, and the Layer Cake star told Daybreak he couldn't believe what a bad guy he is.
Jamie said: "He's so nasty this guy, he's so horrible he makes me cringe!"
But he also revealed that hardman Derek doesn't think of himself as the bad guy.
He said: "I try to explain this to everybody, he thinks he's the good guy, it's everybody else who thinks he's bad."
Jamie has played similar roles before in films but revealed playing a hardman in a soap meant he had couldn't leave his character behind when he finished work.
He said: "I have played a lot of those kind of characters before but I try to bring something different to each one of them.
"When you do a show like this you want to hit the floor running and make him warm and make the audience take to him as quickly as possible, so you keep him a little bit more close to yourself.
"Not necessarily all the nasty things he does, but all his mannerisms and they way he moves and things."
Jamie added that hardened criminal Derek would be bringing plenty of trouble to Albert Square.

----------


## walsh2509

i thought it was funny , did his part very well his "brother" on the other hand Max or that should be Min same old wat tanaya ... please god please let him go to Manchester.

----------


## alan45

> EastEnders' new recruit Jamie Foreman has revealed that he is trying to inject some of his own traits into his portrayal of Derek Branning.
> 
> .


NEW EastEnders hardman Jamie Foreman was yesterday warned he could face jail unless he pays the Â£47,000 child maintenance he owes. 
The actor was told he must find the cash because his plum role as tough guy Derek Branning has boosted his earnings. 

Magistrates heard that Jamie — who made his Albert Square debut on Thursday — owes Â£15,750 for Alfie, 20, his son by former EastEnders actress Carol Harrison, 56. 

There is also Â£1,340 due for his other son Louis, 22, whose mother was not named in court. 

The Child Support Agency said the amounts are on top of an existing Â£30,000 debt. 

Jamie, son of real former East End villain Freddie Foreman, had been repaying Â£25 a week for each child. He agreed to double that after landing his six-month contract to appear in the BBC1 soap. 

The actor was told to return to the court in Bromley, South East London, next April — and risks prison if he does not keep up the payments. 

CSA lawyer Crispin Hayhoe said payments were missed after Jamie was declared bankrupt in 2008. But he added: "His career is on an up at the moment and his income circumstances have changed significantly." 

Magistrates' chairman Ivor Barwin urged Jamie to make extra payments. He said his career in the public eye would allow the court to say: "Hang on, this guy has been doing pretty good recently." 



Jamie, of Beckenham, Kent, promised to stick to everything that had been agreed.

----------


## xcarlyx

He irritates me already.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' new recruit Jamie Foreman has promised that viewers can expect "danger" and "destruction" from his bad boy character Derek Branning.

Speaking in a new behind-the-scenes video for the soap's official website, the film actor reflected on his decision to join EastEnders and hinted at what lies ahead for Derek.

Foreman explained: "Derek Branning is going to be one of those characters that's going to really set things alight in the Square. When I was asked to play the part, they told me that he was dangerous, destructive and sexy. Well, I haven't seen much of the sexy, but I've seen lots of the dangerous and lots of the destructive! 

"So I think you're going to enjoy him. I think he's one of those characters you're going to love to hate. You never know what he's going to do next. And I'm just waiting for little old ladies to come and beat me with their handbags!"

He continued: "I have been asked to appear in the show a couple of times before, and it never seemed quite the right time for me. But [then] this character came up - Derek Branning, the oldest Branning brother, back out of prison after all these years coming back to cause havoc in the Square.

"To be with the family and to be with the actors that I'm so lucky to work with every day was just an offer I couldn't refuse."

EastEnders continues tonight at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Dutchgirl

He looks like he is trouble. Even Michael flinched.

----------


## tammyy2j

> He looks like he is trouble. Even Michael flinched.


The way he looked at Roxy last night I could kinda see him raping or brutally attacking her in the future

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Derek Branning launches a charm offensive with Carol next week as he tries to reassert himself as the head of the family.

Carol (Lindsey Coulson) has given her brother a frosty reception since his recent return to the Square, but she begins to warm towards Derek in an upcoming episode when he stands up for her as she argues with Shirley (Linda Henry).

Keen for a heart-to-heart, Derek (Jamie Foreman) takes Carol off for an ice cream and he soon tries to get his sister to open up by expressing sympathy over Billie's death.

Although a sceptical Carol doesn't think that Derek has changed his racist ways, he assures her that he regrets many of his actions from years gone by.

Finally willing to give Derek a chance, Carol brings him back to the house to continue their chat - but a furious Pat (Pam St Clement) makes it clear that he's not welcome and kicks him out.

Despite the setback, it seems that Derek may have repaired his relationship with Carol. Does he now have the family on side?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Friday, December 9 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS star Jamie Foreman takes an unfortunate tumble after a big night out in London.  
The actor, who plays hardman Derek Branning in the BBC1 soap, was looking a little worse for wear as he tripped and fell into the road in posh Mayfair. 

An onlooker said: "After staggering around for a while, Jamie fell into the road and had to use a Range Rover to pull himself to his feet. 

"He didn't look too happy about it at all."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jamie Foreman has said that he is delighted by the public's reaction to his villainous character Derek Branning.

The actor, who has been appearing in the part since November, revealed that he is thrilled when EastEnders fans approach him on the street to comment on Derek's antics.

Foreman told The One Show: "I get some wonderful reactions. I get told every day that I'm nasty and horrible and I just want to walk around saying, 'Thank you, thank you'! 

"But they say it with a smile on their faces, and I think they're enjoying the character, so I'm doing my job."

Asked whether playing an EastEnders villain comes with pressure, he replied: "I didn't feel any pressure at all, because it was just such an interesting character. And I had a lot of input into it as well, before I went into the show. Because it's such an immediate show in people's living rooms, I thought it was really important to hit the floor running with it. 

"And I have some great actors around me - the family that I've gone into, I'm wall-to-wall with good actors. And Pam St Clement gave me the best entrance I could have asked for, with her reaction to me. I was very lucky."

This week's EastEnders episodes have seen Derek threatening Anthony and Tyler Moon (Matt Lapinskas and Tony Discipline) as they have been unable to pay back a Â£4,000 debt they owe him.

However, discussing Derek's bad behaviour, Foreman continued: "I think he's a very misunderstood man! He's my hero! I always approach these characters as if he's the hero of his own existence. Then you play them truthfully - otherwise you become a cardboard cut-out of a bad guy, which I always try to avoid. He thinks he's the good guy."

He added: "Can I just say, whatever happens to those Moon boys in the next couple of nights, I love them dearly. They're great friends of mine. And for all the young girls out there, I'm only acting!"

EastEnders continues tonight at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did he abuse or rape someone in the past?


After last night's episode I think he may have abused Michael in the past both physically and sexually

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Alfie Moon fears that he's made a big mistake next week after agreeing a dodgy deal with Derek Branning.

When Alfie (Shane Richie) returns to the Square after time away visiting Charlie, he's not best pleased to discover that Derek (Jamie Foreman) has been stashing stolen copper at The Vic in his absence.

Alfie soon plucks up the courage to confront Derek and politely asks him to remove the supply, but as always, Walford's newest bad boy has ideas of his own.

Derek suggests to Alfie that they could team up for a tax scam involving the sale of alcohol at The Vic, and it's a tempting offer for Alfie as he's in dire financial straits.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC


In the end, Alfie puts his doubts to the back of his mind and agrees to team up with Derek - unaware of the ordeal that the villain put the rest of the Moons through recently.

However, when Michael (Steve John Shepherd) and Roxy (Rita Simons) find out about Alfie's agreement, they're appalled by the news. As Michael shows Alfie the bruises from his recent beating at Derek's hands, Alfie begins to wonder what on earth he's got himself into…

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS' Jack Branning is horrified when his brother Derek hires a hitman to kill Roxy Mitchell

The Walford villain, played by Jamie Foreman, vows to make the brassy blonde (Rita Simons) pay for getting custody of daughter Amy over Jack (Scott Maslen).

Scott said: "Jack is absolutely sickened when he discovers what Derek is planning.

"Jack may have used underhand tactics in the past to get custody of Amy but this is taking things too far. Jack would never forgive himself if anything bad happened to Roxy."

Jack warns Derek to back off and thinks he's won. But the next day he discovers Roxy is missing.

Scott told Inside Soap magazine: "The first Jack knows of this is when he calls round to the Mitchells' and Shirley tells him Roxy didn't come home the night before.

"Jack is furious with Derek and sick to his stomach at the thought that something terrible could have happened to Roxy.

"He storms straight round to confront his brother."

The Sun

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2012), Dutchgirl (18-02-2012), kaz21 (16-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe he is Laurens dad?


That was on the cover of a recent soap mag so perhaps

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jamie Foreman has claimed his character Derek Branning is worse than any gangster he's ever known.

The 53-year-old actor has published an autobiography revealing his real-life gangster past, growing up knowing the notorious Kray twins and the Great Train Robber Buster Edwards. But he told the Daily Mirror that Albert Square bad boy Derek is nastier than any of the people he has encountered.

Jamie said: "Derek is the man 10 million viewers love to hate, and I'm thrilled at the impact he's made.

"But Derek is so nasty he even makes me cringe. And, trust me, I've met some really nasty b******s in my time."

The Layer Cake star - who joined the soap last year as Max's older brother - said he wrote his book, Gangsters, Guns And Me, "to explain what it was like to be born into that world and to grow up around these characters - the real people, the strong men and women, not the gangster caricatures".

And Jamie is planning to make his own film, about what the Kray twins were really like.

He said: "When I leave EastEnders I'm hoping to produce and direct my own film about the world - and plan to play both the Kray twins myself."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has revealed that there is a "long-running" story on the way for his character Max Branning and brother Derek.

Max spent time with Derek (Jamie Foreman) away from Albert Square late last year after on-off partner Tanya had rejected him. Despite hints that the siblings were getting up to no good, viewers have not yet discovered the full story of what went on.

However, Wood has now told Inside Soap that the truth will be revealed in the coming months.

Wood commented: "The story will emerge - and it's incredibly exciting. There's a story concerning Max and Derek which is set to be long-running, and everything will be explained.

"Jamie Foreman and I are in on it, and we've got a firm sense of what Max and Derek got up to."

The actor also expressed delight over the way Derek has shaken up life for the Branning family in recent months.

He said: "Jamie is fantastic to work with. He's had a huge impact on the show."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jamie Foreman has promised that there is an "interesting new direction" ahead for his villainous character Derek Branning.

The actor, who has been appearing in the role since November, explained that he wants to keep challenging himself by exploring different sides of Derek's personality.

Writing in his new autobiography Gangsters, Guns and Me - which is being serialised in The Mirror this week - Foreman commented: "We hit the ground running to bring Derek to the Square and Pam St Clement was phenomenal.

"In one scene, she established my character more easily than I could have done in four episodes. To see Pat, who's never been frightened of anyone, running scared of this man showed everything about my character in a moment."

"We've got plans to take Derek off in an interesting new direction, which will be a real challenge for me as an actor," Foreman added. "It would have been so easy to go in there and do the one-dimensional gangster who growls at everyone, but I care too much about showing the real side of these characters.

"For the moment, EastEnders is where I'm at and I'm loving every moment of it. I've never been recognised so much in my life and I get stopped all the time in the street - it's nuts. Every day's a challenge."

Derek previously appeared on screen briefly in 1996, with actor Terence Beesley in the role.

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS' Alfie Moon looks like he's regretting getting pally with Derek Branning, when the gangster makes him turn errand boy.



Dodgy Derek has been pulling illegal scams ever since he arrived in Walford, making a bid to be E20's answer to the Kray twins.

But it looks like his suspect business dealings have caught up with him, as these pictures taken on location show he has been beaten up.

Derek (played by Jamie Foreman) is pictured with a black eye and a split lip and is obviously in pain as he slowly gets out of the car.


Partners in crime ... Alfie Moon (Shane Richie) and Derek Branning (Jamie Foreman)

So he ropes in loveable landlord Alfie (Shane Richie) to do his dirty work for him and forces him to make a delivery on a grotty-looking council estate.


Taste of his own medicine ... looks like someone else has been handing out the beatings

We wouldn't like to be in Alfie's shoes when his feisty wife Kat (Jessie Wallace) gets back to Albert Square and discovers what's been going on. Or in Derek's, for that matter...


Nice little earner ... reluctant 'business' partners Alfie and Derek

----------

Glen1 (09-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jamie Foreman has hinted that viewers will soon see a nicer side to his character Derek Branning.

Derek's villainous behaviour has caused a stir in Walford over the past few months, with some local residents feeling intimidated by his presence and others regarding him as an enemy.

However, Foreman told Inside Soap: "In the future, we're going to see a different side to Derek that will take viewers by surprise.

"I've had some great days in the studio lately, where I've been getting involved with characters that I never thought he'd be put together with.

"Derek is a passionate man who can have a lot of consideration for other people, believe it or not!"

The actor also responded to recent fan speculation that Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) could really be Derek's daughter rather than Max's.

Foreman said: "I've heard that theory myself, and think it's rather interesting. I'm dying to know why Derek and Tanya don't get on. The scripts are always written with them showing so much animosity towards each other, and I'm champing at the bit to find out where that comes from.

"I've got my own ideas about it, but maybe that's it with Lauren - who knows?"

Foreman took over the role of Derek late last year.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actor Jamie Foreman has revealed he hopes to keep making films, despite becoming a soap star.
Jamie - who has had big screen roles in Nil By Mouth, Layer Cake and Roman Polanski's Oliver Twist - reckons playing a soap villain could boost his film fanbase.
The actor - who plays Albert Square's Derek Branning - said: "I'm contracted to EastEnders for a year, and I'll stick to doing the best I can with the time I've got there.
"I've got a couple of movies coming out, including a psychological thriller called Hard Shoulder, and a movie called St George's Day, in which I play a police officer, and I'm very excited about seeing that.
"I don't want to lose sight of my film career - I've built a new audience with EastEnders, and I'll bring that audience to the films that I'm in, so I'm very happy about that."
He added: "I've made over 40 films, and if 10 million people went to see one of them, it would be a box-office smash. EastEnders gets that four times a week.
"I've always had a fanbase, I've always had people stop me in the street and we'd have a chat, but this is completely nuts. It's bizarre but lovely. The wonderful thing is that when people see me they always smile first and then say, 'Oh, you're that really nasty man', which means they are enjoying the character. They always go, 'You're wicked, you're evil' and I say, 'Thank you very much'."
:: Gangsters, Guns And Me by Jamie Foreman is published in paperback by John Blake, priced Â£7.99.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans finally catch a glimpse of Derek Branning's softer side next week as it becomes clear that he's a man harbouring more than a few regrets.

Derek, played by Jamie Foreman, enjoys spending time at the Butcher household in an upcoming episode - covering for Tiffany and Morgan when he learns that they're pretending to be ill to avoid school.

The youngsters are also secretly taking care of a stray kitten, so Derek suggests that they should call him Joey - neglecting to mention that it's the name of his estranged son.

After getting on so well with Bianca's kids, Derek wonders whether he can make peace with his son and recruits Alfie Moon (Shane Richie) to help him out.

Derek asks Alfie to deliver his grandfather's watch as a present for Joey. As he waits in the car, the Albert Square villain also hopes that Joey will agree to see him, but a disappointed Alfie soon returns with the watch in hand - having been turned away by Derek's son.

Derek isn't entirely surprised by the rejection as he's never really been around for Joey, but it's clear that he's feeling hurt as he warns Alfie not to tell anyone about this...

EastEnders bosses recently announced that Derek's daughter Alice will be arriving in Walford in May. Will Derek get his chance to prove himself as a good dad when she turns up?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, April 26 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actor Jamie Foreman has claimed that Derek Branning will resort to any measure in his vendetta against Phil Mitchell.

Next Monday, Shirley Carter drinks herself to oblivion at the Queen Vic and takes up an invitation to Derek's for a nightcap.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Foreman revealed that Shirley initially fears she has slept with the villain before he spreads the word to Phil.

Foreman divulged: "Things aren't as they seem - they haven't given Derek a woman just yet.

"Derek doesn't sleep with Shirley (Linda Henry), he just sees it as the perfect opportunity to wind Phil up. He doesn't care what he does to get a reaction or find a weakness in Phil (Steve McFadden).

"Derek isn't afraid of reprisals - he's the kind of man who will always live to fight another day."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actor Jamie Foreman has credited Pam St Clement for supporting the introduction of his villainous character Derek Branning.

Speaking on today's This Morning, the 53-year-old claimed that his deathbed scene with Pat Butcher provoked a huge reaction among fans.

"She helped establish Derek more than anything else," he told ITV1's magazine show.

"Just the reaction that she showed to him and the relationship they had was just phenomenal and I bless her for that."

Evil Derek mocked a dying Pat in an emotional New Year's Day edition of the Albert Square soap, which marked St Clement's last appearance as the Walford matriarch, having played her since 1986.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Derek seemed a bit nicer when he was with Shirley.  Maybe she brings out a better side of him?  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Jamie Foreman's  EastEnders contract has been extended until October, it has been confirmed.

Foreman - Derek Branning in the BBC serial - today appeared in court over child support repayments for his two sons, 22-year-old Louis and 20-year-old Alfie.

While no details of the actor's salary were disclosed, it was revealed that he will stay on the Albert Square soap for another six months, reports the Daily Mail.

The 53-year-old, who was made bankrupt in 2008 before joining EastEnders last August, was handed his new contract in March.

His solicitor said: "Mr Foreman is currently under contract with the BBC, due to expire in October. If his contract is renewed Mr Foreman hopes to continue payment at the rate he is paying now.

"One would hope that all things being equal Mr Foreman's success, being as it is, he is confident he can maintain the payments being made now at a regular level, if his contract is renewed. If it is not renewed this may have to be reviewed."

Foreman has already paid off Â£16,000 from the original Â£67,000 debt, leaving Â£51,000 now owed to the Child Support Agency.

----------


## moonstorm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...=feeds-newsxml

As Walford's resident hard man he has never shown any signs of being scared at all.

But, Derek Branning looks absolutely terrified as he runs in fear away from a gang of thugs intent on causing him harm.

The shocking scenes show the bad boy of EastEnders fleeing for his life after a fast paced car chase ends with Derek begging for mercy before receiving a beating.

It is not known who the menacing guys are or why they are in hot pursuit of Derek but the expressions on their faces suggest they aren't friendly.

The scene begins with Derek, played by actor Jamie Foreman, driving his silver Audi car around town rather casually and relaxed.

The tension quickly picks up once he realises that he is being followed, not very subtly, by a BMW 5 Series.

Sensing that he could be in some serious trouble the wide-eyed Branning puts the peddle to the floor and zooms off in an attempt to lose the other car.

However, he is unable to shake them and the two vehicles begin a dangerous set of movements around the small congested roads.

Despite Derek's best efforts he is unable to getaway from them and he swerves down a road he believes will be his saving grace but is in fact a cul-de-sac.

Sweat it out: It is not clear why the men were chasing Derek or who sent them but they were close to getting their men
Desperate and running out of ideas the trapped Derek jumps out of his car and legs it down an underpass as the gang chase after him.

With his portly frame weighing him down, his three pursuers easily catch up to him and manage to wrestle him down to the ground.

As the camera pans away from Derek, nothing can be heard but his loud screams as the gang dish out some punishment and the trademark drums of the EastEnders theme tune begin .

While it is known who the guys are or why they have been told target Derek, this grizzly scene could be his last.

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2012), lizann (02-10-2012), tammyy2j (03-10-2012)

----------


## lizann

^ Has to be connected to Max and his secret

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

Ah never thought of that Lizann, good idea.

----------


## tammyy2j

Doubt it is his last scene but yes I say it is connected with Max killing someone in the past

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Albert Square villain Derek Branning is rumoured to be leaving the soap over the Christmas period.

According to the Daily Star, Branning - played by Jamie Foreman - could finally see his dark past catch up with him.

"Everyone working on the show is confident viewers will be on the edge of their seats once again over the festive period," a source told the paper. "It's going to be a corker."

Foreman - himself the son of real-life ex-gangster and pal of the Krays Freddie Foreman - joined the soap as the oldest Branning brother last year. He is said to have wanted Derek to become one of the nation's most notorious soap villains, before leaving the show on a high. 

Last week, Foreman - who is reported to know the details of his final scenes - was spotted filming on location, with a gang of thugs chasing his character. The outcome is thought to be one of a number of dramatic EastEnders storylines playing out over the festive season.

"The Branning family are going to be huge this Christmas," the source confirmed.

"Apart from Derek's dramatic *departure there's the matter of one of the Branning brothers being *revealed as Kat Moon's secret lover. We will also see the return of Derek's sister Carol Jackson, daughter Bianca Butcher and her kids for the *nuptials."

Lauren's relationship with her cousin Joey is also due to become public, and the mystery of Max's secret payments will be revealed.

"Plus there's Max and Tanya's *wedding," the source added. "Derek has spent months *tormenting Tanya about what he and Max got up to in Manchester *together and this will all come out over Christmas."

EastEnders writers have a history of killing off major characters over Christmas. Last year, viewers saw doctor Yusef Khan perish in a fire and watched soap favourite Pat Evans die from cancer.

2009 saw the dramatic murder of Archie *Mitchell, Pauline Fowler suddenly collapsed in 2006 and in 2002, Jamie Mitchell - played by Jack Ryder - died after *being run over by Martin Fowler.

A spokesman for the soap refused to acknowledge the pattern and simply said: "We don't want to comment and spoil it for the viewers."

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2012), parkerman (07-10-2012), tammyy2j (07-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> "Apart from Derek's dramatic *departure there's the matter of one of the Branning brothers being *revealed as Kat Moon's secret lover.


Good grief, it's not going on till Christmas is it?

----------


## parkerman

> "Apart from Derek's dramatic *departure there's the matter of one of the Branning brothers being *revealed as Kat Moon's secret lover.


Good grief, it's not going on till Christmas is it?

There's an echo in here...

----------


## tammyy2j

This thread would be better merged with the thread already about Derek Branning maybe a mod could merge them please

----------


## tammyy2j

EE going overboard with the Brannings like they did with the Mitchells no one will care in the end because they will be overused 

I dont think Derek will be remembered highly as a classic EE villian in the vein of Nick, Den and Archie etc

----------


## Perdita

Jamie Foreman has had his child maintenance payments reduced after a court was told he would likely be leaving EastEnders.

The actor has struggled with maintenance payments in the past, and has been told that he could be jailed for falling behind.

Foreman was ordered to pay Â£1,000 a month for each of his two sons after taking up the part of Derek Branning in 2011, but magistrates have now cut that to Â£50 a week per child, the Daily Mail reports.

The barrister for the Child Support Agency, Crispin Hayhoe, told Bromley Magistrates Court: "Mr Foreman is an actor and I understand that the role he is playing at the moment is likely to end shortly.

"The agency understands the situation Mr Foreman faces. It is not uncommon for people effectively to lose their jobs."


Foreman's representative James Mehigan said: "Prior to paying Â£1,000 per month per child, he was paying Â£50 a week for each child.

"When this job finishes at the end of this month he will be back in the same financial position. So he has asked the court to revert to Â£50 a week per child.

"It was not easy to pay, but he had managed to pay it prior to that."

It has been rumoured that Foreman will leave EastEnders over the Christmas period when his character's dark past catches up with him.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star David Witts has admitted that he is "sad" over his on-screen father Jamie Foreman's departure from the soap.

Earlier this month, it was revealed that Foreman will be bowing out from his role as Derek Branning in a big Christmas storyline. He has been appearing in the part for nearly a year.

Witts, who plays Joey Branning, told Inside Soap of the news: "I'm sad, all my early memories of being in EastEnders are with Jamie. Jamie's been so generous with his time and really looked after me.

"But I doubt he'll be sad for long because I know he'll move on to other great jobs."

Asked how Joey will react to his dad's exit, he replied: "You'd think he'd shrug it off. But Joey is all over the place, so his reaction may be surprising."

In the meantime, viewers can expect Joey's relationship with his cousin Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) to hot up next week as they share a kiss. The pair are currently falling for each other in a surprising new storyline.

Offering his take on the plot, Witts said: "If they had grown up together or played together as kids, then I could understand people thinking it's creepy or weird. But they've met as adults and it's only because they've been told they are cousins that they even know they're related.

"With the Brannings being the Brannings, it's bound to kick off. They won't be very happy about this at all."

EastEnders continues tonight (October 23) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

ALBERT Square residents are in for another grisly Christmas when EastEnders hardman Derek Branning is killed off.
Cast members were spotted filming Derek’s funeral in a churchyard this week – and sources say it will mark the end of an explosive storyline.
Among the “mourners” at the burial were Jack Branning (Scott Maslen), Michael Moon (Steve John Shepherd), Jay Brown (Jamie Borthwick) and Cora Cross (Ann Mitchell).

Derek, who has been played by Jamie Foreman since November 2011, has been written out by show bosses.
A source told TV Biz: “Derek has been a huge force in the Square since he joined and has had some fantastic storylines but his exit will be his best storyline yet.
“It’s being kept tightly under wraps because bosses want to surprise fans on Christmas Day.”
The character was a hit – Jamie bagged a nomination for Best Newcomer at this year’s British Soap Awards.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2AvcY1Qe1

----------

tammyy2j (01-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

ALBERT Square residents are in for another grisly Christmas when EastEnders hardman Derek Branning is killed off.
Cast members were spotted filming Derekâs funeral in a churchyard this week â and sources say it will mark the end of an explosive storyline.
Among the âmournersâ at the burial were Jack Branning (Scott Maslen), Michael Moon (Steve John Shepherd), Jay Brown (Jamie Borthwick) and Cora Cross (Ann Mitchell).

Derek, who has been played by Jamie Foreman since November 2011, has been written out by show bosses.
A source told TV Biz: âDerek has been a huge force in the Square since he joined and has had some fantastic storylines but his exit will be his best storyline yet.
âItâs being kept tightly under wraps because bosses want to surprise fans on Christmas Day.â
The character was a hit â Jamie bagged a nomination for Best Newcomer at this yearâs British Soap Awards.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2AvcY1Qe1

----------


## Perdita

A number of EastEnders cast members have been seen filming what appear to be funeral scenes.

Scott Maslen (Jack Branning) was spotted along with Steve John Shepherd (Michael Moon) at a churchyard in Hertfordshire on Tuesday (October 30).


EastEnders cast and crew film location scenes at a church in Hertfordshire.







Ann Mitchell (Cora Cross) and Lorna Fitzgerald (Abi Branning) were also seen on location, prompting speculation that Derek Branning (Jamie Foreman) could be killed off.

However, Max Branning (Jake Wood) is also due to re-marry ex-wife Tanya Cross (Jo Joyner) at Christmas.

"Derek has been a huge force in the Square since he joined and has had some fantastic storylines but his exit will be his best storyline yet," an insider told The Sun.

"[The storyline is] being kept tightly under wraps because bosses want to surprise fans on Christmas Day."

It was revealed last month that Foreman will leave EastEnders in a big Christmas storyline.

David Witts, who plays Derek's son Joey, recently admitted that he will be "sad" to see Foreman leave the BBC One soap, and praised his co-star for being "so generous with his time".

----------


## kayuqtuq

Glad to see the back of Derek, just wish he'd take Joey and Alice with him.  They are all terrible actors!

----------

alan45 (01-11-2012), parkerman (01-11-2012), tammyy2j (01-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders character Max Branning has been picked by bookies as the most likely culprit in the possible Christmas murder of Derek Branning.

Rumours that Derek would be killed gathered pace when various cast members were this week pictured filming what appeared to be funeral scenes.

This followed the revelation that actor Jamie Foreman would be departing from his villainous role on the BBC soap over the festive period.

Bookmakers BetVictor have placed Max (Jake Wood), who has had a dark secret kept by Derek over the past year, as the favourite at 6/1.

Christian Clarke (7/1) is second most likely, with Derek's possible love interest Kat Moon (8/1) in third.

Naturally, Alfie (8/1) sits behind his unfaithful wife in fourth place, while fans can place bets on Den Watts being responsible at a price of 200/1. Dot Branning and Dennis Rickman Jr are both also distant outsiders at 100/1.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Abi seems to be wearing a bridesmaid frock and hairpiece

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Abi seems to be wearing a bridesmaid frock and hairpiece


I was thinking it looked a bit jolly for a funeral!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Abi seems to be wearing a bridesmaid frock and hairpiece


I was thinking it looked a bit jolly for a funeral!

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Branning family have emotional scenes ahead as they pay their last respects to bad boy Derek.

Derek, played by Jamie Foreman, will be killed off in an upcoming storyline - but details of how he dies are being kept firmly under wraps by show bosses.

Cast and crew have been busy filming Derek's funeral episode in recent days, and new pictures have now been revealed offering a glimpse at the scenes in store.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Perhaps surprisingly given the animosity between them, Derek's son Joey seems to be one of the characters most affected by his father's passing. Joey's sister Alice is seen comforting him as he breaks down outside the church.

Foreman joined EastEnders as Derek late last year and his departure from the soap was confirmed last month.

Although Derek's death has not been officially confirmed as a murder, Max Branning has emerged as the bookies' favourite to kill him off.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Branning family have emotional scenes ahead as they pay their last respects to bad boy Derek.

Derek, played by Jamie Foreman, will be killed off in an upcoming storyline - but details of how he dies are being kept firmly under wraps by show bosses.

Cast and crew have been busy filming Derek's funeral episode in recent days, and new pictures have now been revealed offering a glimpse at the scenes in store.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Perhaps surprisingly given the animosity between them, Derek's son Joey seems to be one of the characters most affected by his father's passing. Joey's sister Alice is seen comforting him as he breaks down outside the church.

Foreman joined EastEnders as Derek late last year and his departure from the soap was confirmed last month.

Although Derek's death has not been officially confirmed as a murder, Max Branning has emerged as the bookies' favourite to kill him off.

----------


## lizann

joey upset as he killed him maybe

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders pub boss Alfie Moon has emerged as the new bookies' favourite to kill off Derek Branning at Christmas.

Derek (Jamie Foreman) will lose his life over the festive period, and although the exact nature of his death has yet to be officially confirmed, fans are expecting the Walford bad boy to be murdered.

Earlier this month, Derek's brother Max was the favourite to kill him, but bookmaker William Hill has now put Alfie (Shane Richie) in top position with odds of 5/1.

Max is now in second place with odds of 6/1 and Jack Branning is at 7/1, while others in the running include Billy Mitchell (9/1), Joey Branning (10/1) and Alfie's unfaithful wife Kat (10/1).

Dot Branning and Jean Slater are currently seen as two of the most unlikely culprits as both have odds of 100/1.

Prime suspect Alfie could have motive to bump off Derek if the villain is revealed as Kat's mystery lover next month.

William Hill spokesman Rupert Adams commented: "Derek is quickly becoming one of the soap's most unpopular characters and just about everyone will have a reason for killing him off by the time Santa arrives in Albert Square."

Cast and crew filmed Derek's funeral scenes earlier this month.

----------


## parkerman

> "Derek is quickly becoming one of the soap's most unpopular characters and just about everyone will have a reason for killing him off by the time Santa arrives in Albert Square."


What's the odds on Santa then?

----------


## parkerman

> "Derek is quickly becoming one of the soap's most unpopular characters and just about everyone will have a reason for killing him off by the time Santa arrives in Albert Square."


What's the odds on Father Christmas then?

----------


## Siobhan

I am going with Lauren with a car... she is really good at that

----------

ana4eva (14-11-2012), parkerman (14-11-2012), tammyy2j (14-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I am going with Lauren with a car... she is really good at that


But she didnt finish off Max  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I dont see Derek yet as one of Eastenders truly awful villians

----------


## tammyy2j

Would Alfie really kill Derek because he was shagging Kat I dont think so

----------


## Perdita

Show bosses introduced Derek's daughter Alice and wayward son Joey earlier this year, but the Walford villain has continued to behave badly despite the presence of his loved ones on Albert Square.

Asked by The Sun whether he would like Derek and Joey to end their feud, Foreman replied: "I just hate having to play the same scene over and over again. After about four months of playing the same thing, it's very difficult for actors to do. Easy to write but very difficult to play. You're like, 'Not again'.

"I love things that develop and delve and dig and peel the layers of the onion off, so sometimes that becomes a little bit frustrating. My wife is a big fan of EastEnders so I used to watch it with her because I had to. I'd eat my dinner and keep quiet but I'd be rewriting things in my own head.

"When I came into the show, I didn't want to play a stereotypical bad guy. I wanted to move Derek around and Alice's character gave me the opportunity to explore that other side and get his family back together, and for him to find a bit of happiness and peace in his life.

"That's what we discussed at the beginning but it never panned out that way. But Alice shows the teddy bear in Derek."

Derek will be departing screens at Christmas when he is killed off, although exact details of his death are still being kept under wraps.

Foreman said that a highlight of his time at EastEnders has been engaging with a new audience.

He explained: "All the films I've done, none of the kids out there will have seen them. My own kids only got to see them later in life. So it's been great. Derek says it how he sees it and shoots from the hip and I think that's what people like. As corrupt as Derek is, he's also very honest. Painfully honest at times."

EastEnders continues tonight (November 20) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bad boy Derek Branning has been tipped to cause chaos for his family this Christmas by revealing Max's mysterious secret.

Derek (Jamie Foreman) will turn against Max over the festive period after he feels disrespected by him once too often, according to magazine reports.

Viewers have seen Derek help out Max (Jake Wood) with his 'problem' over the past few months, but it seems that he will ultimately use his knowledge to destroy his brother's happiness in dramatic episodes.

Full details of the storyline are being kept firmly under wraps, but it's thought that Derek ensures Max's secret is exposed to the whole Branning family.

The drama plays out after Max discovers Derek's blackmail of Tanya over the recent car crash and Lauren's short-lived relationship with Joey.

When Max takes Derek to task over his antics, the Albert Square villain is furious over his attitude and vows to make him pay.

Max's secret has been a talking point among fans since the beginning of the year, but thanks to Derek, viewers will finally get an answer at Christmas.

However, as it's well-known that Derek will be killed off in late December, will this be his last malicious act? 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2E0raL1Rm

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Branning family are seen in sombre moods in new pictures showing the aftermath of the soap's Christmas death.

As show bosses confirmed in early November, Derek is killed off over the festive period, although the exact details of how he dies are still being kept top secret.

The latest EastEnders pictures show the Brannings come together to pay their respects to Derek (Jamie Foreman) by laying flowers on the morning after his passing.

While most of the family appear quiet and reflective, Jack and Max are seen arguing with Joey.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Will Derek's demise unite the Brannings after a turbulent Christmas, or could it tear them further apart?

EastEnders airs an hour-long episode on Christmas Day at 8.45pm on BBC One.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2EB00hyyk 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders villain Derek Branning has become the bookies' top suspect in the mystery surrounding his own death.

Fans know that Derek will lose his life at Christmas, but show bosses have kept tight-lipped over whether a murder, suicide, accident or natural causes will lead to his passing.

Bookmaker William Hill has now made Derek (Jamie Foreman) the 9/2 favourite in its 'Who killed Derek?' betting, believing that the bad boy taking his own life is the most likely outcome.

William Hill spokesman Joe Crilly commented: "There are a number of storylines unravelling in which Derek could be involved, and it may all get too much on Christmas Day."

Lauren Branning (Jacqueline Jossa) is currently second favourite to kill Derek with odds of 5/1, after a recent storyline saw the schemer plot to break up her relationship with Joey.

Other potential culprits include Tanya (6/1), Alfie (7/1) and Max (8/1).

Alfie (Shane Richie) will naturally hold a grudge against Derek if he turns out to be Kat's mystery lover when the truth is revealed next week.

Meanwhile, Derek will also cause chaos for Tanya (Jo Joyner) and Max (Jake Wood) over the festive period by sabotaging their wedding plans.

Crilly added: "It is thought that Derek will be largely involved in the current storylines surrounding Alfie and Kat, as well as those involving Max and Tanya, and there will certainly be a number of suspects when Derek is offed."

EastEnders continues tomorrow (December 13) at 7.30pm on BBC One. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2EqVxCOhf

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders villain Derek Branning will be at the centre of huge arguments in the soap's Christmas Day episode as everyone stands up to him at last.

Derek (Jamie Foreman) has already alienated most of his family in recent weeks, but that doesn't stop him from turning up for Christmas lunch at Max and Tanya's place with his lover Kat Moon in tow.

Still livid over Derek's attempts to blackmail Tanya, Max (Jake Wood) warns his older brother that today will be his last day as part of the family. However, this only makes a vengeful Derek more determined to cause trouble as he plots to expose Max's mysterious secret.

Later, yet more trouble flares up when Kat (Jessie Wallace) discovers that Derek lied to her about trying to make things right with Alfie last week.

Furious over the betrayal, Kat lets Derek know exactly what she thinks of him by slapping him across the faceâ¦


Â© BBC


Max, meanwhile, is disgusted when Derek's twisted plan plays out perfectly - meaning that his long-held secret is finally revealed to the rest of the family.

It's clear that Derek is no longer welcome, but rather than leave quietly, he makes one last almighty Christmas speech - which prompts his brothers to physically remove him from the house and their lives foreverâ¦


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC

EastEnders airs an hour-long episode on Christmas Day from 8.45pm on BBC One, when viewers will find out whether Max will marry Tanya and exactly what his secret is.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2FxmMLpHa 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------

deadlydave (28-12-2012), Glen1 (24-12-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...st_read_module

Scroll down and there is a photo of Jamie....looking like the thug he played on EE. :Moonie:

----------

Brucie (21-03-2013)

----------


## parkerman

What a disgrace.

----------

Brucie (21-03-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> What a disgrace.


*He has been interviewed and said he was PROUD of his background.....*

----------


## parkerman

> *He has been interviewed and said he was PROUD of his background.....*


 :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

